# Trikers Reverse Flow Build



## triker (Jan 19, 2013)

After a lot of research, looking at other builds and taking inventory of what I have to work with, I've settled on a design for a horizontal reverse flow smoker. Got a little work done today to get a feel for what it will look like. This is it just kinda sitting together.













SMOKER 004.jpg



__ triker
__ Jan 19, 2013






The left box will be the fire box. I will cut the tank and insert it about 5in. with an outlet for smoke in the top, right side. There will be a bulkhead inside the tank that will continue from that right side of the firebox to divide the tank. Above the firebox will be a warming chamber with it's own door and two grates. I'll probably put a stack  and damper on it to help with temp controll and a vent from the smoke chamber if I want a little smoke in there. The right hand box will be saddled 5in. for the tank to rest in. I'll use it for supplies or wood. That hole in the front of the tank will be filled along with a couple others. There is one hole on bottom by the fire box that I'll try to use as a drain for the drip tray. You can see the chalk lines showing about where the two doors will be. I'll use fire brick on the bottom of the firebox and probably on top of it inside the warming chamber it minimize the heat in there. Well........that's it so far. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## triker (Jan 21, 2013)

Well.....I got a bit more done on the smoker yesterday and today. Yesterday I cut the tank for the firebox insert and the other box saddled for the other end of the tank to sit in.













SMOKER 002.jpg



__ triker
__ Jan 21, 2013






Today I checked for square and level before welding and finally I commited to the placement and welded them in place. Also figured  where the bulkhead divider will be so I could lay out the doors.













SMOKER 005.jpg



__ triker
__ Jan 21, 2013






Warming box will have a 13" wide x 18" door above the firebox on the left and the smoke chamber will have a 36" wide x 18'' door. Got those figured now I know where the hinges will be. Next session will be cutting the doors and welding the hinges.













SMOKER 009.jpg



__ triker
__ Jan 21, 2013






 The tank seam came out in a bad spot across the doors but with the plumbing holes in the tank and turning it every way, this worked out best. I'll probably grind it flush. Updates coming soon.


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## triker (Jan 23, 2013)

So....with the doors layed out with soapstone, I used a cutting wheel on my grinder to cut where the hinges will be and welded them and then finished cutting the doors. I couldn't believe how much stress was in this tank metal. When I made the final cut on the big door, the door tweaked so hard it broke two of the hinges. These aren't monster hinges but not lightweight either. Anyway, after a lot of tweaking and bending I finally got it into shape and welded new hinges on. Welds look like crap. I'm a welder and I'm ashamed of these. Time to breakout the grinder and flap disc. So here it is as of yesterday. Both doors open. 













SMOKER 011.jpg



__ triker
__ Jan 23, 2013






Getting some rain so I may have to stop for a couple days.


----------



## californiadan (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great! Will this be going on a trailer or be a stationary piece?


----------



## vegassmokeout (Jan 24, 2013)

cant wait to see it done!!!!


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool design. I hope it works well.


----------



## triker (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm thinking this will be on casters for portability but can be trailered. I may build a dedicated trailer for it that will be easy to load and unload with ramps and a hand winch.


----------



## triker (Feb 6, 2013)

Got some more done in the last few days. Fire box cut for smoke exit. Drip plate cut. Bulkhead wall cut.













SMOKER 014.jpg



__ triker
__ Feb 6, 2013


















SMOKER 023.jpg



__ triker
__ Feb 6, 2013






The plate is 19in x 39in. x 1/4in.

Bulkhead is not installed yet. It will divide the tank where the left side of the drip plate is. The smoke exit hole from the fire box is just below the plate on the left side.

Nothing's welded yet.


----------



## triker (May 19, 2013)

Well, It's been awhile since I've updated my build. Long delay due to back surgery. But I did my first smoke today after 2 seanonings and good smoking. Tri-tip, Chicken, and ABT's. Temp is easy to controll in the 250 range not so easy in the 300 to 350 range. Large smoker took a good blaze to heat up past 300.
But  the good news is it was not a failure!!!  Tri-tip smoked @ 250 for 2hrs. & pulled @ 140 IT and seared wrapped and rested for 30min. Nice smoke ring and done to medium as requested by SWMBO.  Chicken smoked @ 250 for 2 1/2hrs. pulled @ 175 IT and seared to crisp. ABT's smoked for 1hr. @ 250 also but no pic's. Used chunk charcoal and mesquite chunks soaked overnight. Nice TBS out the stack.

Here's the latest Pic's. Didn't get it painted yet but will do soon.













SMOKER 024.jpg



__ triker
__ May 19, 2013






Just a fun topper for the stack.













SMOKER 001.jpg



__ triker
__ May 19, 2013






Left side is warming oven. Right side is smoke chamber. 6 feet

wide overall.













SMOKER 002.jpg



__ triker
__ May 19, 2013






Left box below is fire box lined w/fire brick. Sorry no Pic of inside fire box.

All racks slide out in channels and will not tip.













SMOKER 025.jpg



__ triker
__ May 19, 2013


















SMOKER 026.jpg



__ triker
__ May 19, 2013


















SMOKER 027.jpg



__ triker
__ May 19, 2013






Happy with the results overall for a first smoke and on a home made

smoker.


----------



## 05sprcrw (May 20, 2013)

Looking good, and it sure is fun building your own cooker.


----------

